# Is it OK to use Zovirax and lysine for cold sores when trying to conceive?



## kaza1000 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi 

With all the worry of going through IVF I am constantly covered in cold sores.
Zovirax instructions say you should consult a doctor before using if pregnant. Is it OK to use? 

Also in the past I have taken a lysine supplement, again is it ok to use if trying to conceive?

Thank you in advance

K


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kaza,

Zovirax cream is fine to use during treatment. Sorry no idea about the particular supplement you are taking but Lysine is an essential amino acid that is ingested in the normal diet so I can't see that a supplement of this would be a problem. I'm assuming that the product doesn't contain anything else?

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## kaza1000 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you for the response.
I take Lysine tablets when I have out breaks, I read about it's affectiveness a while ago. I probably confused you with the incorrect term supplement.

K


----------

